# Identify fish Help!!!



## yellow2blue (Sep 10, 2011)

i have 2 african cichlids one is yellow with 3 black stripes horizontally on the upper part of the body. the other one is blueish purple with black vertical stripes. could you tell me what types of African Cichlids these are and what they need to live.
Thanks :fish:

P.S. they seem to be happy right now but i don't want to take any chances of them dying


----------



## 702Cichlid (Feb 28, 2010)

Without a picture we're just guessing, especially with the blue-barred species, but i'll make a couple of assumptions and you can let us know if we get close.

Yellow with 3 black stripes sounds like a juvenile or female Melanochromis Auratus










Blue barred species are waaaaaay more common, and could be any of 30+ fish so this is a WAG, but sounds like you bought from the Mixed African Cichlid tank, and the most common blue barred species there is a juvenile or female Metriaclima Lombardoi also known as a Kenyi.










Bad news first, you have managed to buy yourself two of the most aggressive mbuna species if these are your fish. Once they hit 3+ inches odds are one is going to kill the other one unless you have a big tank (75+gallons) and are willing to stock a high female to male ratio and even then there aren't any guarantees.

As to what they need that's a pretty extensive list. How big are the dimensions of the tank? Are they they only fish? Do you have rockwork? What is your filtration? What are your long term plans for them? What are you currently feeding them?


----------



## yellow2blue (Sep 10, 2011)

Seems like you got my fish..

1) My tank is only 10 gallons  I want a bigger one but i don't think i will be able to get one. 
2) Yes they are the only fish.
3) i have a little cave, the yellow one took that over, I have a big rock that the blue one likes to hide behind, and gravel covering the bottom. 
4) I change the water every week and have a filter that has done an excellent job in the past.
5)I dont have any yet.
6) I am feeding them nutrition max flakes.

Any more advice?questions??? :fish:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They are not likely to survive in a 10G tank, so maybe trade them in at the fish store for some fish that are more appropriate to that tank size.


----------



## dillon0990 (Jun 11, 2011)

best advice is return the fish. kenyi are even too big for a 55 gallon. i have 2 55 gallons and really wanted them but knew i shouldnt. I know its not what you want to hear but its inhumane to keep either of those fish in a 10 gallon. if you want cichlids u MIGHT be able to do some shelldwellers but still might be a little small.


----------



## yellow2blue (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank you for your advice i will see what i can do.


----------

